# I'm tired of bluefish...



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

I need a bass fix. 

Anyone up here catching any and need a net person? 

I've been into some linsides but nothing to be proud of.

I'm starting to lose my confidence. lol


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Vince


I was I was Tried of Bluefish the shore folks are working hard while the boaters seem to be having a banner year and I still waiting to get my first keeper hang in there buddy we'll get them


----------

